# Suche bestimmten Damenbody..



## Hardy1955 (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo !

Ich bräuchte mal die Hilfe der Damen hier...

Ich bilde mir ein, vor einiger Zeit mal einen Frauenbody mit einer Pinkelpausenklappe gesehen zu haben, finde ihn aber nirgends.

Die Googlesuche bringt bei "Damenbody" ca. 3 Mio. Einträge, der 
Zusatz "Pinkelpause" führt in Teilbereiche der Erotik, von denen 
ich nix wissen will 

Also, kennt jemand so einen Damenbody ?

Merci, Hardy


----------



## Bea5 (20. Juni 2013)

Hi Hardy,

schau mal unter www.sellesmp.com

habe ich in dem Werbeprospekt des Sattels gesehen
LG Bea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardy1955 (21. Juni 2013)

Danke Bea, das ist ja schon mal was...
Werd die mal anmailen..

Merci nochmal, Hardy


----------



## apfelgriebs (21. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht findest du bei Ladybikewear.de etwas.
Die haben eine entsprechende Rubrik und am Ende vielleicht die passende Beratung.


----------



## barbarissima (22. Juni 2013)

Sieh mal hier  Und diese ist auch mit Spezialpinkelpausenreißverschlusssystem ausgestattet


----------



## Hardy1955 (22. Juni 2013)

Bärbel, genau sowas habe ich gesucht 

Mille grazie, Hardy


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juni 2013)

Gerne


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juni 2013)

Von Löffler gibt es so was inzwischen auch. Die von Pearl Izumi habe ich mal getestet und fand sie vom Sitz her mehr als bescheiden.


----------

